#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to automatically drag/copy formula in subsequent cell?

## Afsheen

Can a formula be dragged/copied automatically below if the source data has increased by pasting?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Please explain exactly what you mean...

By the way... my laptop still works, even if my PC doesn't!!  Windows 10.  I hate it.

----------


## Afsheen

Data is available is A1:B10. Formula is in C1:C10.
If i paste data in A11:B15, can formula is column C be automatically filled till C15.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

??  Not sure I follow you, as you haven't posted a sample sheet.  Couldn't you use a structured Table??

----------


## Afsheen

Attached sample.

Grey portion is pasted later.
Yellow portion needs to be filled automatically.

----------


## Afsheen

it may be happening on the file i have provided you. But I have other files on which I dont know how to make it work.

----------


## protonLeah

1.  Select A1:C10
 2. Insert> *Table* 
3. Paste your copied data to A11

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Copy/Paste the range G9:F11 to A5.

----------


## AliGW

Why has this been posted in the Outlook sub-forum?

----------

